# Found Small Loader taking Feline Cat to Vet



## rusty (Mar 2, 2012)

Last year it was the Hydra Mac which turned out to be an orphan, knowing this fact to late I had already purchased the Skid Steer and abandoned the project.

Couple days back the cat needed to see the Doctor when I spotted this gem, I've submitted an offer and will know by mid week of next if I own it.

Lifting capacity 2500 lbs, hydrostatic, 4 wheel drive with 4 wheel steering, continental diesel.


----------



## rusty (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got of the phone, the good news is that I have purchased this loader for $1050.00. It's turn key running just needs a small repair to fix a leaky radiator.


----------



## darshevo (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice score, what a cool piece of equipment to have around the house


----------



## rusty (Mar 7, 2012)

Just returned from paying, nice surprise they gave me the shop service manuals for both the loader and engine. Next up - re-core the radiator and put it to work.


----------



## joem (Mar 7, 2012)

8) Like I said you find the neatest items


----------



## rusty (Mar 10, 2012)

The small loader is not all that old, the reason it was retired from service, the radiator is $677.00 from the manufacture with a 60 to 90 day lead time to assemble a new one. Which was not acceptable so they replaced the loader deciding not to get another from Northwest Motor Company the US manufacture.

Speaking with the operator was informed that he preferred the Dipper over the new machine ten fold and that the new loader is being sent back to the dealer as no one likes the way it handles.

The Dinky toy Dipper loader I purchased was $65,000.00 new 12 years ago - unbelievable.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 10, 2012)

What about Kitty?


----------



## rusty (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladium said:


> What about Kitty?



Kitty is resting at the moment. cat managed to get a porcupine quill in its back leg just under the skin then chewed the end off leaving about 3" of quill behind which is where the Vet was needed.

Removing the quill, antibiotics plus a feline distemper shot only cost $60.00


----------



## Palladium (Mar 10, 2012)

He does look comfortable. lol
Mines been bitten twice in the last couple of months by what looks like a snake or something. My cats will gang up on about anything be it a squirrel, rabbit, snake, hell they even had the mail man cornered out here one day till i came home.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 10, 2012)

One day my brother's dog got in a fight with another dog and came out on the losing end.
The very next day his cat chased that other dog all over the neighborhood. It was so funny.
Like he was sticking up for his big brother. Paybacks even come pet sized.

Jim


----------



## rusty (Mar 14, 2012)

Before bringing the loader home got an empty and loaded weight of the truck, loader weighs in at 8150 lbs.


----------



## element47 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's the next thing you can work on w/your new loader, Rusty! 

http://www.wimp.com/excavatorprecision/


----------



## rusty (Mar 31, 2012)

Just finnished installing the water pump and re-cored radiator, filled the rad only tro find it leaks around the filler neck. I'm really begining to wonder if there are any competent people left in the world who are capible of doing a proper job.

The rad shop obviously never even pressure tested the rad before letting it out of the shop. This is one of those times I wished I had paid via credit card.


----------



## Geo (Mar 31, 2012)

sounds like some of my luck. go back and walk in, and ask "can anyone here fix a radiator?" and when they say "yes sir" you say "well you couldnt do it yesterday".


----------

